# Willy



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

This morning's work.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow. Thats great!!!! You really captured him well.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Thumbs up.


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for the complements! I tried another one of Willie today:


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Jessica


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Your really doing well. I have to admit to just really liking your original Willy. It has a lot of depth and emotion. 

I am envying you right now. I so want to pick up my pad and pencil but have been sick as a dog and haven't had the energy to do much of anything. For me my art is a real mental game and if I am not mentally "on" then I can really wear myself out. Hopefully in a day or two I'll feel up to getting some work done.


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow, that first one of Willie is amazing! The others are good too, but I agree with chanda about the depth.


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Okay you ladies are right. I'm just trying to figure out what I did differently, lol. I guess that's the novice part showing. Trying another version of Willy with more "depth".


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

LOL! I still like your first one the best. For me it's all about the eyes. I think that's where your first Willie shines. The eyes show a lot of depth and emotion. Did you take more time on that drawing in comparison to the others?


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, the first one took about an hour when my Uncle opened up a magazine and said "here, draw Willie!" So I did. The others took aeveral hours.. so I'm. Clueless, lol. Here's some Hopi Pottery instead.


----------



## johnbriner (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi, DonH! I like the first version of Willy that you made. It's very dramatic and the details are just right. Your subsequent charcoal works are also good, but the 1st Willy takes the cake for me.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

My thoughts are that you did so well on the first Willie because you weren't thinking so hard about it. You just did it to try it and it "clicked". The other two Willie drawings were more focused on trying to duplicate the success of the first and the fact that they took so much longer indicates that maybe you were trying too hard to achieve that success. 

It is a problem I grapple with.


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks johnbriner! You came to the conclusion I did this morning, chanda. But, it is a bit disconcerting that my best work comes from a somewhat uncontrollable source.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

Excellent!!


----------



## johnbriner (Apr 7, 2011)

I just so proud of people who have those artistic hands. Your art work is absolutely wonderful. I admire it! So far so good!


----------



## Big Secz (Jul 19, 2011)

Don,

I have looked at several of your works from your various threads. You seem to be well on your way to understanding how charcoal works. I am what I would consider a very technical "artist" in that when I create portraits I use a griding method.

An average portrait for me can take upwards of ten hours, depending on size and detail. The hardest part for me to master is the hair. I still have issues getting that down just right. 

Keep working at it and experimenting with various tools and techniques.


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks! I guess my technique is totally non-technical, with freehand sketching and most works taking from 5 minutes to an hour. Everything I do is an experiment, lol. Glad to have another charcoal artist aboard!


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

> a very technical "artist" in that when I create portraits I use a griding method.


I use that method as well and it makes me happy to hear of someone else who does.


----------



## Big Secz (Jul 19, 2011)

PencilMeIn said:


> I use that method as well and it makes me happy to hear of someone else who does.


 
I learned a version of gridding when I was 15. I took one 8 hour lesson when I was 15 on charcoal portraits from a guy who showed me how to use grids to layout the portrait and get the proportions just right. Ever since I have been working on figuring charcoal out myself.


----------

